# So mad I am shaking....



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Today my Mom and I took Daisy Lacey and my Mother's Cat Jasamine to the groomer's that I raved about before to get bathed, haircuts and so forth. After dropping those three off we went to breakfast and then my Mom decided to get a massage. Since the Massage salon was right next to the groomers I decided to stick my head in and see how the three were doing.

Lacey was on a table and was cute like a poodle. I was at this point upset. Lacey was trying to get away from the woman grooming her. Lacey had turned until her arm was practically bent and the lady was still hanging on to her arm trying to cut her nails. At this point I said "I will cut her nails". SO They said the still had to furinate the Cat. So I am watching them comb out the cat and I couldn't believe how rough they were. They were combing her like you would rake your yard. At one point Jazz tried to walk off the table and they picked her up by the leash that was around her neck rather than picking her up. 

So I went next door to get my mother and told her they were done with the animals. I wanted my dogs now as I wasn't at all impressed in the treatment they were recieving. I went back in with my mother and took her cat out to the truck and my mother came out with the dogs while I was getting the Cat settled. 

After returning home I was that Lacey's back leg was nicked and my mothers Cat wouldn't let anyone touch her which is so not like Jazzy. Lacey's skin is also a dark noticable pink not the light pink it normally is. Daisy doesn't want anything to do with anyone. Both of my girls look like poodles now. 

So we called them and told them we were upset with the treatment our pets recieved and we were upset that not one of my request such as DON"T CUT THE HEAD OR TAIL was followed. Their response to my mom and I was that Jazz would settle down and that my I HAD requested to have the head and tail cut even though I told them twice not to cut the the head or tail and even wrote it down. My Boyfriend also called after seeing them. They told him they had to cut them like that because they had Matts???? So which is it.

I WILL NOT take any of my pets back to this place and I have already called the bank to have a charge back put on my card. 

Well I am going to quit here as I am just getting even mpre upset as I write this.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear all this. Very sad.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I know it's upsetting, we've all had those grooming nightmares a time or two,
but it'll grow back. The main thing is that you saw first hand how they mistreated 
or roughly treated your animals and I would not let them get away with it. I don't 
know who you can report this to, if anyone, but I would find out. I don't even know
that the charges on your credit card will be credited back unless it's authorized
by the person you paid it to. If it were a check you pay the $15.00 and stop payment,
but not sure about the credit card. 
This just makes me wonder what really goes on at the groomers when we're not
there to watch the grooming. It really does scare me and make me think. I'm also
thinking now that maybe I'll advertise on Craigslist in my area for a groomer that
makes house calls. I could help with the grooming if neccessary and it would sure
give me piece of mind.
So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, Sparkey is still at the groomers. it's been almost 5 hours. you are making me nervous now







my groomers don't even let anyone see the back. they have a wall blocking everything. I'm glad that at least you saw what you saw so you don't take them there anymore. I'm sorry about your experience with the groomer today


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I took Di to one groomer and I was done early so went there to wait...She didn't know I was there and I heard her yell at Di because she was crying to get out of the cage. I don't know if she hurt her in any way but I do know she yelled at her so I never took her back...The other place I have gone too they don't close the door to the grooming room so when you walk in you can see what is going on in there so I feel better about that place...Funny thing is the first place I went the one that yelled at Di had told me not to go to the second place I went and like better...I have also taken her to the groomer at the vet and I haven't been there because of the hours and work and the only problem that I know of is she didn't cut her hind end the way I wanted...She only cut right around her butt hole not her whole back side which kinda defeats the purpose of getting them cut back there as far as I am concerned but that isn't a big deal...I have never been there and talked to the lady but my husband has...She thought it was strange that I told my husband what I wanted done and then wrote a note telling her exactly what to and what not to do with Di...But she seemed to for the most part do what I said I just don't know how she treated Di....


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

This is crazy!! If they don't like how animals act when being groomed, they need to find a different job. They have to know that not every animal will just sit there and let you do what you want to do!! I am so sorry about your babies! I am glad that you found out about them so that your fluff butts don't have to go back there again!!!

I am a little scared to take my girls to the groomers too because of all of these stories. I knwo that the hair will grow back but I am afraid of the mis-treatment they may get!! 

I wonder how hard it woudl be to learn to groom/cut myself?????? I just may have to learn...maybe go to school....would that be going to far????? Do they have puppy grooming school???? 

Brit, will you come and teach me???? Do you make housecalls??? In Illniois =) LOL!

Hugs to you and your pups, (and kitty)
Karrie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I can not tell you how many times I have read stories similar to yours. I am not sure if any states actually have a code of ethics or even requirements for becoming a Groomer. In most states I think anyone can just pick up a pair of shears or clippers and call themself a groomer. Very SAD! I am sorry your pets had to encounter this abuse. Glad to hear that you reversed the charge back onto your credit card. Did you also contact the Better Business Bureau and make a formal complaint?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Cindy was it a different person than the one that did them last time? I'm so sorry that happened to your babies. It really is sad to hear about all of these horrible grooming stories. I like Perri's groomer a lot, but he's never had a haircut either. He's going to get his first one in about 3 weeks, and I'm going to be there for it. It's not that I don't trust her, I'm just picky about how I want it and I want to be there to "direct." I think that you should find another groomer and stay there to watch to make sure she knows how you want them cut. If not, you could also have them sign the paper with your directions on it, and if they did something differently, have on there that you will not pay. It sounds like there are so many bad ones out there, and it would be well worth your time to stay there at least the first time so you'll be comfortable with the treatment and results. Again, so sorry this happened!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You know it makes me so friggin mad, what don't they understand, they are all morons I guess. I can't tell you how many times they cut Nemo's face, I went crazy after the 3rd time.
It's just ridiculous, what makes them think a shaved face is what a maltese is supposed to look like..
They are a bunch of idiots, who can't follow simple friggin directions..Thank God they don't cut human hair







Could you imagine what we would look like..JEEZ

Andrea~


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

This is horrible! yeah , things like this always happens. I am lucky that my groomer lets me watch her the whole time, she even lets me go into the back so I can watch her bathe Princess and while she cuts her nails she lets me hold Princess so she is less scared. Its a good thing you came back and saw that so that you know not to bring your babies back. I'm sorry you had to go through that, I would be just as mad!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know why they don't get - DON'T CUT THE FACE!!!!!!!!!!! How hard is that.







DUH!!! It seems a little unusal that so many here have had a similar experience. I guess it's just like we have all had a bad haircut.







At least they don't tie us to the chair and yank the comb through our hair while we are trying to get away.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys make me feel extra blessed and make me want to go hug my groomer.








Kristian has a low counter and you can see all the work being done at all times. It is one big room and you can see through all the shop.
She allows me to bring the girls and stay there to watch.
We are first in in the morning and the girls are never caged. (I do take them on different days)
She takes my baby out of my arms.....works on her and gives her back about an hour and fifteen minutes later. She always gets the body perfect as I like which is 1-2 inches on Bella and 3 inches on Krista. She does pretty well on their faces, too. We are still working together to get Bella's face more rounded like I want and it improves each visit....but it is hard with Bella's thick coat. Krista's coat is THIN but actually easier to cut because it is. I have to have her leave Krista's coat longer though because of the thinner coat.

This is only the second groomer we have ever used and even the first one treated us the same so I feel extra blessed....(this one bought the first ones shop). I wish there were more regulation in the grooming industry so we didn't have to hear so many sad stories







all the time.

~Carole~


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I had a wonderful groomer but she moved to Florida. It was all of a sudden. Her husband was offered a wonderful job but they had to move in a rush because my groomer also goes to college and she needed to be settled before college starts in about 2 weeks. I don't know who to take Lacey to now. I have called so many places and I haven't found one yet that I like. I have even stopped by a few and I can tell you that I didn't like them at all. Lacey is my child and I want her someplace safe, secure and friendly. I know Lacey and she is happiest when people are friendly to her. If she is cut just right I understand. I tell this to groomers too. I would rather have Lacey happy, and no one yelling at her instead of a perfect cut and someone yelling at her to make her listen to them.

I always type out my instructions on how I want Lacey groomed. I wash her, trim her nails, trim her paw pads and pull her hair from her ear canel so a groomer doesn't have to. I do tell them to give her a fast bath so her hair is wet. I figure this way she doesn't have to spend anymore time there then she has to.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Ugh! I'm sorry you had such a bad time today. Its so hard to find the right groomer, if my current (favorite) groomer ever moves, quits, or retires, I don't what I'll do because you practically need blood pressure medication to find a new one. I had lots of bad experiences before finding a lady that grooms from her home, and she lets me stay with Bella. It took three years, but this groomers a keeper. Good luck finding the right person and I'm glad you found out about all the bad stuff early on, at least this way you can stop these people from making your Malts afraid of all groomers.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> You guys make me feel extra blessed and make me want to go hug my groomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an awesome groomer too. She is part of our rescue group and I am in her shop all the time. She does a great job on my malts. She lets me bring my rescues in her shop and use all her stuff to groom them after hours. Plus, she is there to help me. I don't know what I would do without her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry you had to go through that experience and I sure hope you can get the charges reversed on your credit card, why should you pay for a service that was done in such a terrible manner.

I am also very blessed, Scooby adores his groomer and when ever he hears her name he gets so very excited and wants to go see her immediately. She is just the kindest, sweetest lady and she loves all her little clients, and she told me she has 150 little fluff butts. The sad thing is she is not getting any younger and is not taking any further clients, actually she is thinking of scaling down and eventually selling the business, this news didn't come as a shock to me but I asked her if she would be willing to let me watch her a couple of times with Scooby so I could learn to do him as she does and she was very pleased that I wanted to do so. I told her I am not sure I wanted anyone else grooming Scooby because there would be no one remotely like her because she is so loving with her little friends. 
Scooby rarely gives kisses to anyone other than hubby and I but he always greets Myrna with a kiss and never goes without kissing her goodbye so that tells me that they have a very special friendship.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

On Monday I have to go to my Bank and fill out a complaint (dispute the charges). The groomers will be allowed to fill one out as well. This is the third time I have had to do this and my Bank has always stood up for me against whatever company. My Dad took pictures of the haircuts and the knicks on Lacey's leg in case we do need them.

All three are finally starting to act normal again but it sure has taken them awhile. After talking with the groomers several times they have offered no satisfaction. They say the owner is on Vacation and the girl that cut Daisy's hair the first time no longer works at that business. They keep making excuses saying that they cut the hair on the girls as it said on the card and they are not responsible for that. I didn't fill out a card they did, so how can they not be responsible for what they wrote? They also keep saying they were matted, scared, etc. They said they really went slow and took their time with Lacey becauise she was so scared...How did she get nicked so many times then? The girl that cut Daisy's hair the first time was a real young girl, maybe 20 years old. I wish I knew where she went. I don't think I will be taking my girls back to a groomers. My Grandmother has a pomerian (spelling?) and she groomers and cuts the dog herself. I am going to talk with her and see if she can teach me how to groom and cut them myself. I know it won't be the most professinal looking cut but I am positive I could do at least as good as they look now and I will know how they are treated.

Someone mentioned the BBB, I haven't even thought about them but, I will make a complaint with them, Thanks for pointing that out. I have also been trying to find any place I can make a review on these people such as yellow-pages.com, If anyone knows of any please forward me the link.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm soooo sorry you and your girls and your mom's cat had to go through this. 
I'm sure this is everyone's nightmare!!! 
first time I dropped mac off at the groomers (just for bath, trim face paws, clean ears and clip nails.. and a hygene cut) I was so scared. I don't even want to say the things I was afraid of. It took 3 hours to get him ready. the worse 3 hours of my life. but he was fine when I picked him up. 
I didn't like what they did to his face, but it was my fault. I should have told them how I wanted. 

anyways... I already heard a lot of people saying to not take pets to places like petsmart (not here though, on myspace) but that's where I bring Mac.
the room where they have the grooming tables are surrounded by glass, so you can watch everything (but the bath) first time I didn't watch but second I did. Mac was extremely happy. the girl turned around to have a sip on her coffee and Mac was anxious for her to turn back to him again. I thought that was a good sign. 

Well.... about the reporting thing... I just sent an email to the humane society here in CT to ask them if something can be done, if in cases like this we can report the groomer and where. I'll let you know what they say. 
there's also the ASPCA... I'll send them an email too. 
I think this is something we all should know, in case a stupid groomer hurt our babies. 

You know... if this happened to me I would make fliers and give to people at their door.

"THIS FREAKING PEOPLE HURT MY DOGS. BE CAREFUL" 

I knw it sounds crazy... but I would do it!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I got Sparkey and he just didn't look like Sparkey. I keep asking the owner that I want one lady to cut him and every time I go in and ask him where she is he says oh I'm going to groom him today







what can I say? no I don't want you ? I'm too shy







this guy always complain about Sparkey too that he is too defensive and wouldn't stay still. but the lady's there always say he was so sweet and good boy. I don't know now. I already got appointment for next time. 

by the way after I got Sparkey couple of days ago I brought him home and cut him myself







now he really looks weird. I have to do a little more today. if it wasn't for the nails and ears I would groom him myself but I can't do those things.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I checked the ASPCA website and htere you can find a Humane Law enforcement Agency in your area (ASPCA is just for NY) you can type you zip code, or city and find out. some places may not investigate animal cruelty, but you can call them anyways and ask where you can make a report.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad that once again someone has a bad grooming experience. I am very sorry to hear this.

We went through two other groomers with Sir Micro before finding our beloved Kristy. Everytime I take our doggies to see her I thank God for her. She loves her job and has been at it a long time. She is confident and in control, without being pushy or a bully. I really like her, as does Mr Wookie and Bella Mia. Sir Micro has issues with just about anything "different" so he most likely can't like any groomer, but he doesn't "cry" at Kristy's, thankfully.

Good luck with your undertaking of learning to groom.

Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry about the bad groomer experience.A bad haircut is bad enough,but I just wouldn't go back there because of the injury & ill treatment of the animals.I wonder sometimes if some groomers will try to hind behind the old "wouldn't be still or hard to handle" story as an excuse for their own ineptness.I know Boo, who won't be still for me is perfectly behaved for his groomer.Boo's groomer quit the job she had & went to work in a different place in a different town.I gave her replacement groomer one chance & when I picked him up,I couldn't tell he had been groomed except he smelled like the shampoo I supplied.He had matts in his tail & I later found 2 fleas on him.He looked like he hadn't even been combed out or trimmed up.I now travel the 25 miles to take him to his old groomer.She may not be perfect,but she tries really hard to do as I request & I've finally gotten her convinced & trained not to cut around his eyes & nose so close he looks like a Poodle.If I had to travel farther,I would.There aren't any good groomers in my small town now.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

THAT IS SO IRRITATING!! And I totally agree w/ Sassy's Mommy that you should contact the Better Business Bureau because that way the formal complaint is on record!! :-(
I'm sorry you had a bad experience! That's why I groom Luci myself!


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm probably a person people love to hate, in that I really do treat Cocoa like she's my child. I count myself blessed to have groomers who themselves own Maltese, but I told them that I wasn't leaving and I would be accompanying Cocoa through the process. He was a little miffed at first, and I would have gladly walked out and gone to another groomers but after he saw that I was primarily concerned for her safety, he settled down and did a beautiful job. He did put her in a dryer cage, but I asked that he hand dry her, and he quickly oblidged. When I go back next weekend, same thing.

My rationale is simple. I don't drop my human children off at the doctor's or at the salon and come back and pick them up, I"m not about to do that to my animal child.

I would have been upset no end at this groomers, and probably out on the sidewalk in front of their establishment picketing by now.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

After my moms first maltese was killed at a groomers, The poor little girl was placed in a blower cage and all of her blood vessels exploded when the temp. got to hot!







We both have learned (self taught) how to groom our babies. She keeps her three babies short. I keep Boo long; we both will never visit a groomer again. My hat is off to all of thoses brave enough, and who have loving and caring groomers!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> After my moms first maltese was killed at a groomers, The poor little girl was placed in a blower cage and all of her blood vessels exploded when the temp. got to hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh MY..... that's awful!!! I'm so sorry to hear that!!!
Oh, now I'm not taking mac to the groomers ever again... 
Actually I had made that decision already. he is not taking a bath there anymore... just for cuts. and we found a very nice groomer for that and I can stay with him the whole time. But I'm bathing him from now on. I took him to the groomers last week and then checked his ears and it had a cut inside. it was to far inside for him to do it. the cut was small, but his ears had some dry blood... It really pissed me off. 

And now, reading this.... NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

The blood and cut in side your babies ears was most likley due to the ear hair plucking, a horriable, and as I would imagine painful part of professional grooming, imo. I will sometimes trim the outer hairs in the under portion of Boos ears but I will never pluck them and I would punch anyone who would try to do that to him!







So sorry for your baby! My moms baby that she lost, her name was Angel, and she was only two, the worst part about the whole thing was that the grooming took place at....yep you guessed it, a vets office! Make sure all of you that you ask if they blowdry by hand, and be as blunt as possiable. My mom asked if they hand dried; they told her that yes they did, hand dry. They put them by hand in to a cage with a giant blow dryer blowing into it. There was no where for little Angel to get away when it got to hot. If any one asked for my advice for grooming I would tell them if you cant do it yourself, take your baby to someone where you can watch, and never, never leave them alone!!! It can happen to your Baby.


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

We too are lucky to have a groomer that has her shop in her home. She is a little distance out of town, so I can always stay and watch. I've never had Binky cut except for hygiene trimming, but I filled out a card when we first started going (about a year ago) and she asks me each time if I want anything different. We love Hilary!


----------

